# Boxing from Dick's Art of Wrestling



## lklawson (Sep 8, 2009)

Good news!

I've located and added the missing Boxing section from Dick's Art of Wrestling!

Including an original cover as well!

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/dicks-art-of-wrestling/6631493

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

